# data plate decoding



## Buddinator (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi. I am totally new here so if this topic is already covered somewhere please direct me. But I am seeing, here and everywhere on the web, people asking what this code means or that code. Some responses actually give the right answers (I assume) but most just say "go get the PHS documentation and you'll know everything". That's great, but why don't people on here, or somewhere, just get together and make a list of all the option and accessory codes and what they mean?

I"m sure enough people have gotten the PHS documentation that we can now pool the information and make a list. I've found only tidbits of info here and there and have been able to decipher most of my data plate except for a couple of accessory codes. EVERYbody knows about the 5N designation, but the rest always seem to be such a mystery. 

Most of the info from the data plates and the VIN tags can be found on ulitmateGTO.com and other sites. It's the accessory codes that seem to be the mystery. I have 4 of them, but have only found 2 meanings.

In group 2 I have a B (3 speed manual trans), a G (console), and a P.
In group 5 I have a W.

I initially read that the 2B was the 3 speed. I've since read that it's supposed to mean 4 speed. Not sure now. I don't know what the P is for, or the W.
Since I don't have the 5N I know my car is a clone, and it'll be a resto mod. But I'd sure like to see everybody pool their knowledge and make a list once and for all. Even the restoration guide books I've seen don't give the accessory decoding.


----------



## Buddinator (Dec 22, 2008)

My car's a 65 convertible. Was made into a clone long time ago apparently. Had all kinds of butchery done to it since. I drove from northern Ontario down into lower Michigan to buy the car only to be very disappointed. The seller didn't exactly lie about it, but he left out some important details. Sure he was right about the frame being solid, but he forgot to mention that it was only solid because of the 4 foot long plates that some bubblegum welding amateur welded to it.

So does anybody know where I can get a nice 65 convertible frame? LOL 

I could probably do a nice restoration returning it to plain Lemans status. Will have to think about it.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

try ultimate gto .com and there will have the break down


----------



## Buddinator (Dec 22, 2008)

Like I mentioned up above, Ultimate gto. com doesn't decode the accessories. No one does. Yet I keep seeing people who want to know what their accessory codes are. We should assemble a list from what we can pool together.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Buddinator said:


> Like I mentioned up above, Ultimate gto. com doesn't decode the accessories. No one does. Yet I keep seeing people who want to know what their accessory codes are. We should assemble a list from what we can pool together.


:agree

The only data plate accessory code information i have found on the www is on 1967GTO.COM, only the Kansas City, MO, Pontiac, MI and later in 66 the Framingham,MA plants used similar acc coding. The fremont, CA plant used the upc coding system and the Baltimore, MD plant did not use acc codes.

I would be be interested in pooling together these codes,


----------

